# Medicare Billing Question!!!



## AmandaM2153 (Dec 7, 2012)

So this isn't a coding question, but I am hoping someone would be able to shed some light on my question!!

The clinic I work for is an FQHC - so when we bill for provider's E/M codes we bill to Medicare Part A, and labs go to Medicare Part B - and we then get reimbursed more with Mcr A.

So now the question I have, some of our providers see patient's in the hospital nextdoor - Inpatient's I know we still bill Medicare Part A, but what if the patient is an Outpatient/Observation?? I worked in a hospital before and we billed Medicare Part B for that... but does our FQHC status hold true for the Observation patient's also to bill Part A???

I hope this makes sense!!!

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## dmetz (Jan 1, 2013)

I work for an FQHC too.  We bill the physician charges when they see the patient in a hospital or observation setting, to Part B.  The charges that get billed to Part A are in the clinic or nursing home visits.

dmetz


----------



## AmandaM2153 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help!!

Now another question - whoever set up our new system entered the revenue codes in ALL WRONG.... how can I find a list of charges and revenue codes - or at least the group of revenue codes accepted by Medicare.... Like right now I am looking for a Revenue Code for a 93000 code.

And also how do I find out which codes Medicare allows seeing they are different than what is in the code book.... 

I am so new to Medicare and it is kicking my butt right now! 

Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## pjorwin (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Amanda, 
Do you have access to Medicare direct data entry?
Paula


----------

